# Anyone having problems with the New MRC Pacific?



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

So back in october, I bought an MRC Model Power Pacific with sound installed in a vanderbilt tender.
It worked fine for 10 mins before the decoder fried itself.

Thankfully MRC sent me a new decoder and my friend kindly installed it for me.
And he noted that the original decoder shorted out due to the badly insulation covering the original.

While I did get it back and once again ran it for a brief time.
I sadly had to hand it back as there is still a short somewhere when it running, I notice it happens when turning on Right handed curves. (Nothing happen when going left curves)

But at least the new chip didn't fry this time. (Yet)


Basically has anyone else had any problems with these locomotives?
I can't find any articles or anyone else having issues.

I probably should have bought the Bachmann K4 instead.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I haven't seen any negative posts, everything has been pretty positive, Spookshow review gave it a (A).

Have your friend go over it real good this time and find the short.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

That's weird that MRC would just send you a new decoder. Replacing that is just fixing the symptom, not the problem. I'd ask them for a whole new loco.

Good luck!
-Mark


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

MRC sent the new decoder due to it being easier for them. (A faster turn-around in their words)
Rather than try to ship the loco from Australia to America and back.

I think your's Spookshow doesn't have the problem since you bought one with a 'Standard' Tender, not the Vanderbilt varient which really has limited space inside.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't see how the tender type would have anything to do with a short in the loco! 
"I notice it happens when turning on Right handed curves", this should be your clue as to were to start looking for a short. I also would not run the loco until I fix the problem, big chance your going to burn up that replacement decoder.


----------

